# Power, volume, and mute button programming for TV



## moyekj

I searched through TiVo online help and manuals for the Stream 4K but didn't see anywhere how one is supposed to program power, volume and mute buttons to control a TV in IR mode. I haven't received my Stream unit yet (supposedly tomorrow) so can't check myself if it's obvious to do, but has someone already done this?


----------



## cybergrimes

The remote is weird


----------



## moyekj

cybergrimes said:


> The remote is weird


Thanks but don't see anything there that specifically indicates there's a GUI on the device to tell it your TV model like when programming TiVo DVR remotes for your TV. If it only relies on CEC that's not going to work for me as my run of the mill TV I plan to use this with doesn't support that.


----------



## cherry ghost

You can’t.

As I’ve posted elsewhere, I initially hooked it up directly to my main tv just to set it up and power, volume, input just worked. I then moved it to my bedroom connected to my receiver which connects to the tv. Power works on both the tv and receiver, volume only on the tv, and input does nothing. Not ideal.


----------



## cybergrimes

moyekj said:


> Thanks but don't see anything there that specifically indicates there's a GUI on the device to tell it your TV model like when programming TiVo DVR remotes for your TV. If it only relies on CEC that's not going to work for me as my run of the mill TV I plan to use this with doesn't support that.


Yeah that's what I was driving at, apparently you can't. I'm disappointed too.


----------



## moyekj

cybergrimes said:


> Yeah that's what I was driving at, apparently you can't. I'm disappointed too.


Totally absurd if it is the case. It's basically a non-starter and a huge oversight if so. Having to use more than 1 remote would kill the whole experience for me.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah I'm not sure how the remote works. 

Seems odd to assume some sort of automatic setup would work for everyone.


----------



## foghorn2

andriod tv home> settings> remote and accesories..


----------



## Dan203

cherry ghost said:


> You can't.
> 
> As I've posted elsewhere, I initially hooked it up directly to my main tv just to set it up and power, volume, input just worked. I then moved it to my bedroom connected to my receiver which connects to the tv. Power works on both the tv and receiver, volume only on the tv, and input does nothing. Not ideal.


Just as a test.... try going to the remote portion in settings and remove the TiVo remote. It should automatically detect that it's no longer connected and pop up a screen offering to reconnect. If not then pull the plug and reboot it. It'll definitely detect at startup.

I'm wondering if it attempts to detect the equipment when it pairs the remote.


----------



## Dan203

foghorn2 said:


> andriod tv home> settings> remote and accesories..


That shows the remote, but it doesn't offer a way to change the TV/reciver codes. It still uses IR for the TV/receiver, not CEC, but somehow automatically picks the IR codes for the various buttons.


----------



## cybergrimes

It's starting to feel like all TiVo did was the app part, no real work on the system portion like a UI for the remote or the SDR/HDR color space changing, etc


----------



## Dan203

cybergrimes said:


> It's starting to feel like all TiVo did was the app part, no real work on the system portion like a UI for the remote or the SDR/HDR color space changing, etc


Even the search in their app is terrible. It seems to use the built in Google search, which results in non-TV related responses, and it's the only search on the whole system that doesn't have the voice dictation option.

This is not the AndroidTV device they sell to MSOs. This is a rebranded AndroidTV box from a 3rd party with some apps you can't delete.


----------



## mattyro7878

Can you imagine if this little box could talk with our Tivo boxes??


----------



## cybergrimes

@Dan203 I see you edited your post about the remote. So it is in fact Bluetooth?

I wonder if it could be paired with a Shield, if the input button would still work since Shield allows IR device selection.


----------



## cherry ghost

Dan203 said:


> Just as a test.... try going to the remote portion in settings and remove the TiVo remote. It should automatically detect that it's no longer connected and pop up a screen offering to reconnect. If not then pull the plug and reboot it. It'll definitely detect at startup.
> 
> I'm wondering if it attempts to detect the equipment when it pairs the remote.


Same result


----------



## schatham

Try following the same as you would with the Tivo DVR. Use the Tivo DVR to get your codes.


----------



## Scooter Scott

I just ran into this myself. Setup on main tv, worked fine, took out to garage tv and only the power/input buttons work. No volume


----------



## cherry ghost

schatham said:


> Try following the same as you would with the Tivo DVR. Use the Tivo DVR to get your codes.


Doesn't work


----------



## moyekj

From a different thread looks like IR programming can be done as with a DVR TiVo remote:
TiVo Stream 4k is NOW AVAILABLE

Hold TiVo + TV Power button for 5 secs
red light blinks
enter 4 digit code for your TV/device

From a TiVo DVR remote you can to Settings--Remote, CableCARD&Devices--Remote Control Setup--Set TV Power, Volume and Mute to get list of potential 4 digit numbers for your TV (which I have done and noted down in preparation for Stream setup when I get it).

Hope the above works. Ridiculous there's not something built into settings to guide you through the above for the Stream on it's own even if above does work.

NOTE: Credit to @schatham above for saying the same in fewer words.


----------



## moyekj

As others have found and reported, the Stream 4K automatically setup IR code for my TV so that the power and volume buttons worked out of the box with no manual setup. For the "input" button it doesn't work properly as it doesn't allow me to scroll TM menu to pick inputs. I remember having to do "IR learn" on that button on my TiVo DVR remote to get that working properly. Don't know if IR learning is possible with this remote.


----------



## Narkul

moyekj said:


> From a different thread looks like IR programming can be done as with a DVR TiVo remote:
> TiVo Stream 4k is NOW AVAILABLE
> 
> Hold TiVo + TV Power button for 5 secs
> red light blinks
> enter 4 digit code for your TV/device
> 
> From a TiVo DVR remote you can to Settings--Remote, CableCARD&Devices--Remote Control Setup--Set TV Power, Volume and Mute to get list of potential 4 digit numbers for your TV (which I have done and noted down in preparation for Stream setup when I get it).
> 
> Hope the above works. Ridiculous there's not something built into settings to guide you through the above for the Stream on it's own even if above does work.
> 
> NOTE: Credit to @schatham above for saying the same in fewer words.


The remote seems to understand the procedure, but doesn't save the code. I tried the audio codes for yamaha receivers, but none worked.


----------



## ptcfast2

Narkul said:


> The remote seems to understand the procedure, but doesn't save the code. I tried the audio codes for yamaha receivers, but none worked.


Yup. It will use the stored code for about 10 seconds if you repair the remote. The moment the remote is fully paired, the codes will stop working entirely. This will happen even if the device is disconnected from HDMI during this process. Seems to be something on the remote firmware itself that does this as disabling any and all related Android packages on the device related to Tivo/HDMI related stuff yielded no results.


----------



## Narkul

ptcfast2 said:


> Yup. It will use the stored code for about 10 seconds if you repair the remote. The moment the remote is fully paired, the codes will stop working entirely. This will happen even if the device is disconnected from HDMI during this process. Seems to be something on the remote firmware itself that does this as disabling any and all related Android packages on the device related to Tivo/HDMI related stuff yielded no results.


I never even found a code that worked for Yamaha in the A/V setup procedure. The red light blinked three times to accept all the listed Yamaha codes, but no dice operating the volume.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

mattyro7878 said:


> Can you imagine if this little box could talk with our Tivo boxes??


Yes, it would say "I want to be a TiVo like you when I grow up"


----------



## ptcfast2

Narkul said:


> I never even found a code that worked for Yamaha in the A/V setup procedure. The red light blinked three times to accept all the listed Yamaha codes, but no dice operating the volume.


Did you do it via a code search instead? None of the older codes I've used before would work - only thing that worked was a code search to find one. Makes me wonder since this remote isn't the same as the others that whoever manufactured it uses difference codes, but they are still 4 digits. The remote will only have them work in pairing mode as well from what I can tell - moment it's paired the manually entered code is disabled, but it's not wiped from the remote. Entering pairing mode again makes it work until it reconnects.


----------



## Narkul

ptcfast2 said:


> Did you do it via a code search instead? None of the older codes I've used before would work - only thing that worked was a code search to find one. Makes me wonder since this remote isn't the same as the others that whoever manufactured it uses difference codes, but they are still 4 digits. The remote will only have them work in pairing mode as well from what I can tell - moment it's paired the manually entered code is disabled, but it's not wiped from the remote. Entering pairing mode again makes it work until it reconnects.


No, I didn't try the search method. Will try it later tonight and see.


----------



## Scooter Scott

I just called TiVo to report this issue and the guy said he's been getting a lot of calls on this exact same topic. They didn't even do any further troubleshooting. Just took down the model of my TV and said that Level 2 is working on it.


----------



## Narkul

ptcfast2 said:


> Did you do it via a code search instead? None of the older codes I've used before would work - only thing that worked was a code search to find one. Makes me wonder since this remote isn't the same as the others that whoever manufactured it uses difference codes, but they are still 4 digits. The remote will only have them work in pairing mode as well from what I can tell - moment it's paired the manually entered code is disabled, but it's not wiped from the remote. Entering pairing mode again makes it work until it reconnects.


It didn't work for me using the A/V volume code search. The light never stayed red after entering 1999. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Noelmel

Narkul said:


> It didn't work for me using the A/V volume code search. The light never stayed red after entering 1999. Maybe I'm doing something wrong.


It's 0999. As others reported I'll channel up searching for codes. One finally turns the tv off but pressing OK doesn't save it. Won't turn back on or control volume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptcfast2

Noelmel said:


> It's 0999. As others reported I'll channel up searching for codes. One finally turns the tv off but pressing OK doesn't save it. Won't turn back on or control volume
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming - I figured out how to make it work.


----------



## rablaw

Well, 0999 does save the code! It just does not replace the 1st code the remote auto programmed itself with from the 1st connection.
If you press Tivo&Back buttons together until the red light comes on the Power & Vol buttons work on the 2nd device for 10 seconds. Just no way to replace 1st learned code for primary use.


----------



## moyekj

rablaw said:


> Well, 0999 does save the code! It just does not replace the 1st code the remote auto programmed itself with from the 1st connection.
> If you press Tivo&Back buttons together until the red light comes on the Power & Vol buttons work on the 2nd device for 10 seconds. Just no way to replace 1st learned code for primary use.


If you follow the instructions here:
Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming
Then it should work.


----------



## moyekj

BTW, I tried pairing my Stream4K to a TiVo Slide remote and it didn't work. I was hoping it did mostly because the TiVo Slide is IR programmable for TV buttons, so I can get a proper TV "Input" button that toggles between inputs rather than asking to select an input which is useless without the TV remote. Wish the Stream4K remote had IR learning.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> BTW, I tried pairing my Stream4K to a TiVo Slide remote and it didn't work. I was hoping it did mostly because the TiVo Slide is IR programmable for TV buttons, so I can get a proper TV "Input" button that toggles between inputs rather than asking to select an input which is useless without the TV remote. Wish the Stream4K remote had IR learning.


Did you get it to pair? I got mine to pair, although it was a little weird, but it didn't actually function. Wasn't sure if that's because it was broken or because it didn't pair correctly. (I'm not sure my Slide actually works)

IIRC the weirdness was that it didn't appear to accept the 0000 or 1234 codes and kept popping back up. But when I finally gave up and exited out to the setting screen then it showed the Slide as being connected.


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> Did you get it to pair? I got mine to pair, although it was a little weird, but it didn't actually function. Wasn't sure if that's because it was broken or because it didn't pair correctly. (I'm not sure my Slide actually works)


 No it wouldn't pair at all in RF mode. I got into pairing mode by holding down the button on the Stream4K for 3 seconds which brings up the remote pairing GUI. Then I did the TiVo+Back button on the slide remote until LED turned red, but it wouldn't pair for me (the LED kept flashing yellow). The slide remote is functional (works with my Roamio Pro).


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> No it wouldn't pair at all in RF mode. I got into pairing mode by holding down the button on the Stream4K for 3 seconds which brings up the remote pairing GUI. Then I did the TiVo+Back button on the slide remote until LED turned red, but it wouldn't pair for me (the LED kept flashing yellow). The slide remote is functional (works with my Roamio Pro).


Is it a Slide Pro? If so that wont work. They don't use BlueTooth, they use some custom RF format. Only the original Slide from years ago uses BT.


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> Is it a Slide Pro? If so that wont work. They don't use BlueTooth, they use some custom RF format. Only the original Slide from years ago uses BT.


Yes, Slide Pro that came with original Roamio Pro unit. OK, wasn't sure if the Stream4K used BT or similar RF to the Slide Pro.


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> Yes, Slide Pro that came with original Roamio Pro unit.


Yeah that wont work. The original Slide looked like this...










And the light blinked blue when it was in BT mode instead of yellow.


----------



## foghorn2

Dan203 said:


> Yeah that wont work. The original Slide looked like this...
> 
> View attachment 49034
> 
> 
> And the light blinked blue when it was in BT mode instead of yellow.


I had one of those go through a washing machine (along with a comforter) years ago, and it still works.


----------



## Dan203

foghorn2 said:


> I had one of those go through a washing machine (along with a comforter) years ago, and it still works.


Try pairing it to the TiVo Stream 4K and let us know if it works. Mine paired, but like I said I'm not 100% sure if it works. I think it might have been broken which is why I stopped using it.


----------



## rablaw

moyekj said:


> If you follow the instructions here:
> Here's How To Disable Tivo's Automatic Remote Programming
> Then it should work.


Thanks! Finally got it to control TV Power & vol but The power button turns the A/V on & off also. Not a problem the way I use it but I can't wait until Tivo updates and addresses just a few of the issues in these posts.


----------

